# First Release



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I just let my two birds out for the first time. They flew about 50 yards into a pine tree about 75 feet in the air and they are still there. I guess they don't want to get far from home. I hope they will trap before it gets dark.









George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I just let my two birds out for the first time. They flew about 50 yards into a pine tree about 75 feet in the air and they are still there. I guess they don't want to get far from home. I hope they will trap before it gets dark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so too. PLEASE let us know............just know that it's not THAT unusual for them to *sometimes* spend the night out, and be waiting bright and early the next morning to be let in. I sure hope that's not the case with your two. 
Did they hang out in the aviary at all before flying up to the tree, or did they just take off right away?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee,
I closed the window with them in the aviary(like the one in the widowhood loft) keeping them outside so they would have to trap to get in. When I opened the door to the aviary, they flew right out and it appeared they surprised themselves because they flew very erratic and then took to the trees.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Renee,
> I closed the window with them in the aviary(like the one in the widowhood loft) keeping them outside so they would have to trap to get in. When I opened the door to the aviary, they flew right out and it appeared they surprised themselves because they flew very erratic and then took to the trees.
> 
> George


Ok. Well, I know it's too late now, and it will be ok, but it probably would have been best to just open the aviary, with the windows open and let them wonder out on their own. Opening the aviary door may have startled them, but, they didn't fly far and they'll come back in eventually. Once it starts getting dark, they'll want to be back in their home on their perch, I hope.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I have been outside watching the birds fly around like crazy. They would take off from the tree, fly out of site for about five min. and them come back like rockets, tumbling wing slapping and rolling around like a tumbler would do. It was beautiful to watch them in the air. They are so full of themselves it is fantastic to watch. They would leave, go out of site for a couple of min. then come back and land in some other tree. They have been doing this for the last half hour. It is dark now and they are still in the tree. They are very close to the loft and I can see them setting on a branch from my back porch. They will most likely get hungry enough to trap in the morning. I will be up at the crack of dawn or before waiting for them.









George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH goodness.............silly little birdies.........








Yea, it is fun to watch them when they first start flying. They do some crazy acrobatic stuff........I'm sure they'll come in tomorrow morning. I HATE it when they stay out at night, but, one things for sure,....once they are out of the loft, there ain't much you can do cept' wait.......
We'll be watching for updates in the morning. Give em' a little spanking on their butts and tell em' Grandma has ENOUGH birds to worry about without having to worry about them too!!!


----------



## davesy (Mar 29, 2008)

I've experienced that hype the first time I let my first batch out too. 1 trap right before it gets dark, 1 trap the next morning, the other 2 spend 3 days out of sight before showing up the 4th day hungry and thirsty wonder where they went.
Don't worry sir avion they will be back


----------



## murphys42002 (May 18, 2008)

I also let my birds out for the first time today about 9 am.Two took off all day and 11 stayed by the pin.About 2pm I opened the aviar and put a pan of water in it so the birds would come and bath and then closed them in.At 7 (feeding time) The 2 that flew off came flying in but didn't trap.I went out about 9 and all 13 were inside.The 2 that flew off had me thinking that they flew back to the place where I picked them up from.My wife was so worried about having to leave them out all night.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I have been out in the loft feedng and changing water. The birds were not in the tree where I saw them last night. They are no where in site. Hope they show up some time soon. It's like my kids are out there somewhere and they are lost.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I have been out in the loft feedng and changing water. The birds were not in the tree where I saw them last night. They are no where in site. Hope they show up some time soon. It's like my kids are out there somewhere and they are lost.
> 
> George


Did you see them in the tree up until it got dark last night? They may have taken off early this morning, unless of course you were up before the sun came up. They'll show up later today......don't think they could have gone too far in the dark.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I just came in and there is one of them in the trees. I couldn't see the other one. It may be somewhere up there, with so many large pines, he could be anywhere. Hope it gets hungry and traps.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I just came in and there is one of them in the trees. I couldn't see the other one. It may be somewhere up there, with so many large pines, he could be anywhere. Hope it gets hungry and traps.
> 
> George


Take the waterer and put it in the aviary where they can see it......don't put any water in it. Just sit it out there. You could also put the feeder in the aviary where they can see it. It may take them all day to come in and they'll get thirsty before they get hungry. It's amazing how long they can go without food.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I put the waterer on the door to the aviary. I proped the door up to give something like a landing board. The one bird is still in the trees and he looks quite comefortable up there. I guess it is just a waiting game now.


George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I put the waterer on the door to the aviary. I proped the door up to give something like a landing board. The one bird is still in the trees and he looks quite comefortable up there. * I guess it is just a waiting game now.*
> 
> George



I think you're right......ain't this fun?????
Once you get them in the first time and it seems whenever that might be they WILL be hungry.......it will be better the next time. 
This happens to me all the time. The fact that there's just two birds doesn't help really. When you've got 10 or more, ONE of them will do what they are supposed to do, then it's easier to get the rest to follow, but there's always the trouble makers. There's one in every crowd and you don't even HAVE a crowd, so that makes it a little tougher..........


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

My wife told me to just take a chair outside and keep looking because every couple of seconds, I look at the aviary to see if the bird has come in. I am a NERVOUS WRECK.(LOL) I guess it would be easier if there were more than just the two of them. I still haven't seen the other one and usually they stayed together like glue. Hopefully when all is said and done, it will be a good learning experience for me. (I hope)

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Been there and done that. I know (we ALL know) exactly how you feel. They'll come in eventually.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, I did have to laugh about your wife telling you to take a chair outside but I know you're worried about these guys. I hope the little devils trap back in soon.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Well, here is the long and short of today. There was one bird in the tree this morning about 6am. I looked for the other but could not see it. The one bird that stayed around would take off, be gone for about 5min. and then land in one of the trees. This went on ALL DAY LONG. I had been out to the loft checking on and off to see if the bird had trapped. About 6:30/7:00pm the other bird showed up. He had been gone all day long. They fly around and would land on the roof of the loft, then on the deck of the pool and then in the trees and back and forth until they landed on the top of the aviary and slowly worked their way down to the landing. They immediately went for the WATERER Which thanks to Renee, (Good idea) there was no water in it so they immediately trapped. I went to the loft and put down the water for them and I looked over the birds. The one that had been gone all day had some blood smeared on his chest. I don't know if it was from him trying to land in the pine trees ,which I saw him do or try several times or something (Hawk?) attacked him. He did not seem very scared but you never know. I got him in the house and looked him over and there were two small wounds in his chest. My wife and I cleaned the two small wounds, put some anticeptic ointment that I had for my parrot on the wounds and put him back in the loft. I have included a couple of pictures. They look much worse than they really are. The white feathers show every little mark and at first glance it looked bad. I will keep a close watch on him and make sure that NOTHING happens to him.









George


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

ohh boy.....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh my...................geez...........I'm speechless...............something attacked that poor baby and he STILL survived and made it home. Glory Be!!!
So, I don't know if you have any antibiotics? Probably not really necessary. Every injured bird I've ever had come home was torn up pretty bad, so I always put them on antibiotics "just in case"..........
I tried and tried to get on PT because I knew you'd give an update one way or the other after dark. FINALLY, Everett said...."it's back up!!"..........
Well, those two have had quite a couple of rough days. I'm SO glad that they are safe now. 

You can bet, they've learned a thing or two. 
Whew!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Now I can relax for now and get a good nights sleep. I was almost offered a pillow and blankdt to sleep on the patio so I cold keep an eye on the birds but my wife said she would be nice and let me sleep in the hose al long as I don't get up every 5 mi. and look out the window. At one time she said if i looked out the window one more time, I would find myself sailing out the window. My wife is very patient with me and my antics. She has put up with them for 47 years so you would think she wold have learned something about me by now.(No such luck)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, I forgot to say.........*I'M GLAD THEY ARE BACK HOME!!!*


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

SO AM I. NOW TO START FROM SOMEWHERE AND KEEP THEM GOING/

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I guess I will keep them inside for a couple of days, get them back on their feeding program and then let them out again. I gather from the last two days, they have seen enough of the county side to know where they are going and where to come back to.









George


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

From the looks of the pictures, the wounds appear to be puncture wounds. This, of course, would indicate an attack of some sort (probably a hawk). If they were more like cuts, he may have hit a power line or something. Young ones that are just getting their wings under them often get going faster than they can control and will not see a wire before it is too late.

Anyway, glad to hear they are home safe and sound.

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I guess I will keep them inside for a couple of days, get them back on their feeding program and then let them out again. I gather from the last two days, they have seen enough of the county side to know where they are going and where to come back to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, it's a good idea to keep them in for a few days. The one bird is probably a little sore anyway.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How are the runaways this morning? I guess your wife hasn't come up with any names yet? You could name the one Boo Boo.............


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I'am going to be pulling my hair out when the time comes for first release.....I'am glad you got them back....just in time!!!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

The two runaways appear to be very tired. The one that was attacked is now favoring his right leg. You can see from the previous photos that the right side is the one that has the wounds. I brought him in, dressed the wounds and put more medicine on it. He doesn't appear to have any problem flying around the loft, just when he stands and you wouldn't notice it if you weren't looking at him walking. I feel so sorry for him, I want to hold him and tell him that everything is going to be OK.









Here also are a couple pictures of my four new babies. They make a mess of the feed and haven't yet acquired the nack of eating yet. They are so much fun to watch. Wife had to drag me out of the loft as I was playing with them on the floor.









George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I guess they are tired. They made us tired just worrying about them!! And we weren't the ones going without food and water and escaping predators for 24 hours!!! 
I'm sure the leg will be ok. At least he's using it, so you know it's nothing REAL serious. 
A couple days and they'll be good as new.

And those 4 little cutie pies...................they'll be joining the twins before too much longer and you'll get to do this all over again!!!
AREN'T YOU EXCITED??????


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

If I have to go through this again, I will rip my hair out. This is nerve wracking and just about as much fun as anyone can have. Love every minute of it.









George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> If I have to go through this again, I will rip my hair out. This is nerve wracking and just about as much fun as anyone can have. Love every minute of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, you do get used to it. Takes a while though. It took me about 7 years...........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, I am so happy your guys made it back. I would continue to put an antibacterial ointment on the injured pigeon and I know you'll watch him closely.

Your babies are right now at my favorite age - so curious, unafraid and so, so sweet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad those birds made it inside safe and sound. I've been following your thread since the beginning. I would keep them inside until those wounds are healed.

Your youngsters are SO adorable.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I will definately keep him in until he is well. They are kind of special as they were the first birds I released in my new loft. 

George


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> I'am going to be pulling my hair out when the time comes for first release.....I'am glad you got them back....just in time!!!


If it is any consolation, I just had a bird come home this evening (Tuesday) from a three mile training toss Saturday!  For all you race junkies, that's about 74 yards per minute! Somehow I don't think that speed is going to win the South African Million Dollar Race any time soon! Let's see...three miles in three days...I believe I could crawl that one on all fours and still beat him home! 

One thing I am finding out very quickly, just when you think you might be figuring a few things out in regard to these birds, they humble you very quickly!

That's why my login is Learning!!!

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

learning said:


> If it is any consolation, I just had a bird come home this evening (Tuesday) from a three mile training toss Saturday!  Let's see...three miles in three days...I believe I could crawl that one on all fours and still beat him home!
> 
> One thing I am finding out very quickly, just when you think you might be figuring a few things out in regard to these birds, they humble you very quickly!
> 
> ...


LOL!! That's funny, but happens to the best of us..........I tend to think the birds that do this (and don't continue doing it) really learn something while they are out and don't make the same mistake again.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Just came back from feeding the twins. When I put them in the aviary, they trapped in an instant. They both have been flying around, in and out of the aviary like nothing happened. I took the injured bird inside, (I will call nim BOO BOO THANKS TO RENEE) cleaned everything up and put more ointment on the wounds. He didn't seem to mind me working on him. I hope he doesn't have any lasting problems from the attack. I guess only time will tell.









George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Just came back from feeding the twins. When I put them in the aviary, they trapped in an instant. They both have been flying around, in and out of the aviary like nothing happened. I took the injured bird inside, (I will call nim BOO BOO THANKS TO RENEE) cleaned everything up and put more ointment on the wounds. He didn't seem to mind me working on him. I hope he doesn't have any lasting problems from the attack. I guess only time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, BOO BOO (I love that name, if I say so myself) will be just fine. These birds are tough as nails. It's amazing how quickly they seem to "forget" stuff, although, I don't think they REALLY forget...........just don't dwell on it. 
I've got pictures of my hen that got torn up pretty bad a couple of years ago, it you want to see them. If not, that's ok. Within a week, she was out flying with the birds like nothing ever happened.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

well at least now you will have those two to show the rest the way in and around your loft , so you shouldnt have quite as much stress as the first two , but dont go thinking it will ever be easy on your brain no matter how many times you release your babys for the first time hehe


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Just returned from putting the young in the floor to play. They have a ball with the feed bowl and what ever feed is on the floor. I even saw one of them actually eat a seed. As soon as he realized he had swallowed it, he had another. I guess it won't be long before the older pair are feeding themselves. I have to start thinking about weaning them. I have feed in front of them all the time so maby it will be easier to ween them when they know what the feed bowl is for. My twins (BOO BOBOO AND HIS/HER FRIEND) are doing fine. He is flying around but still has a little lime when he walks. He doesn't seem to favor the foot but evidently it is still a little painful. Renee, I received your package today. Thank you very much. The cock bird that needs the restraint is setting on eggs so I don't know if I should put the snap rings and rubber band on him or not. Let me know what you think. The cock bird does not bother the young on the floor. I even saw him feed one of the older pair (not his)while they were squeeking in his face.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Just returned from putting the young in the floor to play. They have a ball with the feed bowl and what ever feed is on the floor. I even saw one of them actually eat a seed. As soon as he realized he had swallowed it, he had another. I guess it won't be long before the older pair are feeding themselves. I have to start thinking about weaning them. I have feed in front of them all the time so maby it will be easier to ween them when they know what the feed bowl is for. My twins (BOO BOBOO AND HIS/HER FRIEND) are doing fine. He is flying around but still has a little lime when he walks. He doesn't seem to favor the foot but evidently it is still a little painful. Renee, I received your package today. Thank you very much. The cock bird that needs the restraint is setting on eggs so I don't know if I should put the snap rings and rubber band on him or not. Let me know what you think. The cock bird does not bother the young on the floor. I even saw him feed one of the older pair (not his)while they were squeeking in his face.
> 
> George


Nope. Wouldn't use them while he's on eggs. He could very easily break an egg............And if he's feeding all the babies, that's a good thing. You WANT that............I had a cock bird that would try to feed every baby in the floor, whether it was 5 or 20.........he would get in such a tither (is that a word??), he'd go eat, feed a couple of babies, eat some more, get a drink of water, feed more babies........it was hysterical to watch. 
How old are the babies now? I could go back and check but it's much easier to just ask..............LOL


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

The older pair were born on the 7th and 8th of this month. The younger pair were born on the 11th and 12th of this month. Now that I think of it, they are a little young to wean.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> The older pair were born on the 7th and 8th of this month. The younger pair were born on the 11th and 12th of this month. Now that I think of it, they are a little young to wean.


Yea, but they're getting there. Won't be long now.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Whenever I release young birds they fly to the aviary and that is it. The only thing that frustrates me is getting them to fly. I am glad they don't do what your birds did. It would drive me crazy. I would be checking on them just like you did (No fun at all with all the worrying).

Now I don't even hesitate to release the young once they are trap trained. So far so good. If it is any help though their aviary is right below the trap. So they seem to already know how to get in.


----------

